# Need stock tire size 1970 GTO



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been looking online to find what size of tire my 70 ram air 3 needs and haven't really found anything. Does anyone know what the stock modern tire size would be?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Whatever a G78 or G70x14 equates to, they were available in 2 sizes.... Somebody should be able to convert them to modern sizes......


----------

